# How to Gain Weight?



## 95134hks (Dec 20, 2015)

INForJoking said:


> Whey protein powder helps with muscle building. I drink it as a shake after every workout. You can get it at online or at many stores.


Depending on what is in this stuff it could be dangerous though. You need to check the contents line by line then google each one.

The raw egg and milk shakes serve the same purpose, are organic, and not expensive.

An egg costs about 50 cents and a glass of milk costs about another 50 cents.


----------



## 95134hks (Dec 20, 2015)

Erbse said:


> You're 13. Enjoy your childhood.
> 
> Think about the gym and other stuff after you've turned 16. It's not particularly health for non fully grown bodies to get into hefty physical workouts.
> 
> Play soccer or if you're located in the US tackle folks all day 'err day.


The danger to a young teen from working out too much is bent bones.

While your bones are developing they are still soft.

This is why ranch kids get bowlegged -- from riding horses as kids.

If you do pull ups AND push ups this should equal out your bone stress on your arms. But you need to do both.

And too many situps can give you a hunch back, that is true and a problem for a kid.

The jogging should be good for you though -- no problems with that.

Or join a soccer league, true.


----------



## INForJoking (Nov 23, 2015)

95134hks said:


> Depending on what is in this stuff it could be dangerous though. You need to check the contents line by line then google each one.
> 
> The raw egg and milk shakes serve the same purpose, are organic, and not expensive.
> 
> An egg costs about 50 cents and a glass of milk costs about another 50 cents.


Thanks for the advice, but I can't stand eggs.


----------



## 95134hks (Dec 20, 2015)

INForJoking said:


> Thanks for the advice, but I can't stand eggs.


You are female -- this advice is NOT for you.

See DANSEM's advice for females -- rich bulky foods.


----------



## INForJoking (Nov 23, 2015)

95134hks said:


> You are female -- this advice is NOT for you.


Personally, if I'm quoted, I'll take that as you are talking to me. Misunderstanding. No problem!


----------



## jaden_d (Jan 6, 2016)

Gore Motel said:


> dang dude, 86? How tall are you? How much do you eat?


I'm 5'0 and I eat all 3 meals. I also exercise like 5 days a week.


----------



## jaden_d (Jan 6, 2016)

Erbse said:


> You're 13. Enjoy your childhood.
> 
> Think about the gym and other stuff after you've turned 16. It's not particularly health for non fully grown bodies to get into hefty physical workouts.
> 
> Play soccer or if you're located in the US tackle folks all day 'err day.


Too late  My mom makes me go to this 45 minute Taekwondo class twice a week and we do all these intense stretching and all these really tiring cardio and endurance workouts, like splits, jumping up with both feet touching hands in the air, rabbit jumps, army crawls, squatting then jumping and touching hands/feet in the air, mountain climbers, push ups on our knuckles, sit ups, but with raising feet ups and touching them, etc. I HATE IT SO MUCH, BUT MY MOM WONT LET ME QUIT, AND SHE KNOWS I'M TRYING TO GAIN WEIGHT. (I still love her though. <3)


----------



## 95134hks (Dec 20, 2015)

jaden_d said:


> Too late  My mom makes me go to this 45 minute Taekwondo class twice a week and we do all these intense stretching and all these really tiring cardio and endurance workouts, like splits, jumping up with both feet touching hands in the air, rabbit jumps, army crawls, squatting then jumping and touching hands/feet in the air, mountain climbers, push ups on our knuckles, sit ups, but with raising feet ups and touching them, etc. I HATE IT SO MUCH, BUT MY MOM WONT LET ME QUIT, AND SHE KNOWS I'M TRYING TO GAIN WEIGHT. (I still love her though. <3)


Wow !!

That's a truly grand mom !!

She does not want you to be bullied so she is having you learn self defense.

Bravo.


----------



## 95134hks (Dec 20, 2015)

INForJoking said:


> Personally, if I'm quoted, I'll take that as you are talking to me. Misunderstanding. No problem!


I honestly don't know anything about women putting on weight. Sorry.


----------



## Simpson17866 (Dec 3, 2014)

95134hks said:


> Yah but the kid is NOT anorexic that is a girlie disease of the mind.


 What.


----------



## 95134hks (Dec 20, 2015)

Simpson17866 said:


> What.


Huh ??


----------



## Simpson17866 (Dec 3, 2014)

95134hks said:


> Huh ??


 Your comment: anorexia "is a girlie disease of the mind." Please tell me that was a joke?


----------



## Desolan (Nov 14, 2011)

Or ... If you just want to fatten up, eat lots of sugar, and only sugar and refined carbs to spike your blood sugar level. This should cause your body to produce extra insulin, converting the sugar to fat and should make you feel hungry again in a half hour or so. Once you feel hungry proceed to eat more sugar, spiking your blood sugar level again, and repeat.

Note: this is very unhealthy an could lead to diabetes so do not do this, and for those of you who already routinely do, please stop.


----------



## hailfire (Dec 16, 2012)

AwkwardShorty said:


> If you wanna gain weight, you should start by swearing a lot, use lots of profanities and keep your language vulgar and offensive.
> 
> 
> 
> Let's see how much I can screw this kid up.


I laughed at that way more than I think I should've...

But to OP: Go to your nearest grocery store, and get yourself the biggest tub of pure lard you can find. Better if one of your parents have a Costco membership and they happen to have some so you can buy it in bulk. Internet is also an option. Then once you've acquired the lard, shovel as much of it down as you can. Then go to sleep. Repeat every day, but don't forget to exercise and eat your veggies, carbs, and proteins with that lard. Gotta make sure you have a balanced diet.

No, but really. Jokes aside, you're like 13. You'll grow into yourself.Granted, I have no idea how tall you are, but eat lots more (shit's hard, I know), get sleep, and stay active lest you want to grow more in the horizontal direction.


----------



## Swordsman of Mana (Jan 7, 2011)

jaden_d said:


> I'm 13 turning 14 this year and I'm 86 pounds. I checked my BMI and even though it's a healthy weight how I can get up to at least 90 because I don't want to look small in my *first* year of high school.


1) eat lots of protein. eggs for breakfast, some sort of meat for lunch, large dinner with even more meat
2) hit the gym. ask your mom if you can consult a personal trainer, if not I recommend slow reps with high weight and low repetitions
3) puberty, it works wonders, just wait :tongue:


----------



## Kerik_S (Aug 26, 2015)




----------

